
Hand-crank flashlight +soldering + Ben Heck = man-powered HTC EVO 4G charger - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/05/hand-crank-flashlight-soldering-ben-heck-man-powered-htc-ev/
======
aspir
The Ben Heck Mindsolder is by far the most essential component to any hack. I
just can't seem to find it at Harbor Freight. Maybe if I checked Ace.

